# HRT & Rash



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

I've been seeing a dermatologist for the past six months for rashes that start at my scalp and go all over different places on my body. I now have scars in some spots from the rashes. She did every test possible - including biopsies and blood tests, but there is still no diagnosis. Also, whenever I scratch I bleed and the bleeding doesn't stop for a long time. I'm wondering if this rash could have anything to do with my HRT. I take the Vivelle Dot. Has anyone heard of anything like this associated with HRT? Appreciate your thoughts on this. Thanks.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

GailSusan,The only thing I remember reading about rash from the Vivelle Dot is a localized rash.I go to my gynecologist on the 9th, I'll ask her about it if you would like.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

kselibrary, I would appreciate that! I asked my dermatologist and she said it was worth looking into. I have to start lightbox treatments tomorrow to stop the itching.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Gail, Doc said that generally you see a localized rash. Hadn't heard of your type of rash.Sorry it took me so long to get back to you. We had to head south for a family medical thing.Sorry I couldn't be of more help, but I did ask.~Karen


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Karen,Thanks for checking. I'm still breaking out and the worst is on my scalp. I've now seen two dermatologists and no diagnosis. I don't know how much longer I can deal with the hot flashes. I may have to go back on HRT, but I just would like to wait a bit more to see if it is just working itself out of my system.I hope everything is okay with your family.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Gail,Have you tried any other types of ERT? Maybe the Vivelle won't work for you, but others may? Maybe plant estrogens may be the way for you to go.I'd like to suggest that you try to talk to the gals at http://www.Hystersisters.com . I try not to push other websites over here, but since the gals there are dealing with things like this, and this only, they may have some answers. Go to the forum entitled the Hormone Jungle. My family is fine, thank you. Son #1 and his princess are expecting my first grandbaby [a boy to be named Caleb], and son #2 will be home for a week for Thanksgiving. Lar and I are also doing quite well, so all is good in Karen's world. Thank you for asking, and hoping the same for you.Give that site a gander...I think you will be glad you did.~Karen


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Hi Karen,Thanks for the advice. There aren't many people I know on this BB anymore. It's good to catch up with you. Things are okay here. A number of losses due to deaths in the family, but other than that we're okay.I'm beginning to think that my rashes and scalp problems have nothing to do with HRT and may be due to something like lupus. I've done the natural HRT and it worked well for me. I just didn't have faith in the doctor who was prescribing it.I'll check out the site. Thank you. Have a good Thanksgiving with your family.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

gailsusan im julie pleased to meet you...i have been having this problem since i started going through the menopause years ago.. i have had tabs, liquids, you name it, ive had it..My legs are red raw, youd think i had a cat that was scratching my legs to buggery...Im about the end of my tether with this, my legs, head,and back are all covered in scratches, i have been given all the meds available by doctors over the years.. i just dont know what to do.. any suggestions? id appreciate any help you can offer.. thanks..


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

ps should have added i am using oilatum at the mo its as much use as a chocolate teapot.


----------



## 18708 (Jan 31, 2006)

HiI have also had a similar problem rash all over for past 2 years. I have had steriods and every test known to man! Nothing came back. I weaned myself off HRT over the last couple of months and bingo rash went. I have just started taking hrt again as hot flushes etc. got too much. What do you know rash is back only a small area but its exactly the same. I am calling dermotologist tomorrow as I am now convinced it is HRT I am taking. They didnt believe me when I told them so perhaps they will now. I am taking Premique. Hope this helps you as I know how depressing and agonsing this rash can be.Will let you know outcomeregardseddy


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome eddy







i was on a few different meds but had to come off them as they made me worse, my doc said she would not put me on the patches because id had such a let down with the other hrt meds


----------



## 18708 (Jan 31, 2006)

hijust a thought but when I was really feeling low I went to see a Homeopath - being v. cynical I didnt think it was going to be of any worth - but in fact the urtica cream and tablets actually helped and the rash did subside and become manageable. So if there is a homeopath near you give it a try. Have an appointment for Monday. will let you know how it goes. I also gave up bread and alchol which seemed to help. kind regardseddy


----------



## 18708 (Jan 31, 2006)

just a quick update. My Doc has changed my meds to patch. She said the rash was more likely to be from a rise in oestrogen levels than allergy to premique. So am now on evorel conti and the rash has subsided! Cross that no one spotted this fact 2 years ago - suggest you ask for your oestrogen levels to be tested.


----------

